# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Смартфон Samsung Bada превращается в навигатор

## Get Right

В 2010 году в России продано 50 тысяч устройств на платформе Samsung Bada. До настоящего момента в каталоге приложений Samsung Apps (смартфоны на платформе Samsung Bada)  не было ни одной российской навигационной системы. А теперь появилась первая отечественная навигационная система «Прогород» , доступная всем владельцам устройств на Samsung Bada!!! Благодаря этому Bada-смартфоны возможно использовать на территории страны как полноценные автонавигаторы.
 Вот ссылка на Новость

----------

